# Do turkeys eat eggs?



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I have my turkey's in with my hens and roos. For the last week or so I have not been getting any eggs. The only eggs are the ones under the broody RIR. I read somewhere that turkey's will eat the eggs...so is that what is happening...if so I have to move those turkeys. I really wanted to just keep all in the same pen.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I raised my turkeys inwith the chickens and never had a problem with egg eating. I would suspect something else going on. 

1)weasel or snake....

2)hidden nest

3)too hot

4)moult?

and lastly suspect everyone...chickens and turkeys...for eggeating.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, *somebody* must be eating them. I would probably be watching carefully to see just who. It could be one (or more) of the chickens too. What if you go and move all the turkeys and it still keeps happening?

My experience has always been that it is a hen who is low in the pecking order that is eating eggs. I think they sometimes start it to supplement their protein because the other birds are not letting them eat as much. 

Once they start eating eggs though, I have had no luck breaking them from it.

Time to do some investigations in the coop. Good luck.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay I will play detective and see what is going on. I was hoping it was not the turkey's. 

I did put new chickens down there...it could be them. I will watch more carefully. Come to think of it...this is when it started with the new chickens...they are leghorns...yikes...it may be them.

Thanks
Penny


----------

